# Τελικά πώς τον λένε τον φαραώ; Απ: Ακενατόν, Αμενχοτέπ και Αμένοφη



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2011)

Αχενατών όπως τον ξέραμε παλιά; Αχενατόν; Ή Ακένατον σύμφωνα με τo in.gr και τους άλλους ιστότοπους ειδήσεων;

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/93/201102180725.png


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2011)

Όλα αυτά και επιπλέον Ίχνατον και Ίχνατεν και _Άχνατεν_, όπως η όπερα του Φίλιπ Γκλας.

Και στα ιερογλυφικά:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

Και Έχνατον, όπως ο αστεροειδής...

Μπορείς να τον λες και Αμένοφι, από το εξελληνισμένο του, προτού το γυρίσει στη μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία του Άτον.

Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτε τεκμηριωμένο για τη χρήση των φωνηέντων και τον τονισμό της νεοαιγυπτιακής.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Πρώτα απ' όλα χάρηκα που βρέθηκε τουλάχιστο αυτό το αγαλματάκι. Δεύτερον, ανακάλυψα ότι, εκτός από το σωστό _Αμενχοτέπ_ (αυτός, λέει, ήταν ο τέταρτος στη σειρά) τον «μετέγραφα» μέσα μου λάθος όλα αυτά τα χρόνια (*_Αχενάτον_, που ελάχιστοι επιλέγουν). Το λήμμα στον Πάπυρο είναι _Ακενατών_ (με άκλιτο -ω-, «του Ακενατών») — θα το απλοποιούσα σε _Ακενατόν_. _Αμενωφθίς_ ή _Αμενώφθις_ στην εξελληνισμένη του Αμενχοτέπ.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αμενχοτέπ
> Ακενατόν.
> Αμενωφθίς ή Αμενώφθις



Ένας φαραώ είναι όλοι αυτοί; Και τόσα χρόνια νόμιζα ότι ήξερα πολλούς! 

Γιατί Αμενώφθις και όχι Αμένοφις;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

_Αμένωφις_, με -ω-, είναι η συνηθισμένη ορθογραφία που βρίσκω, π.χ. στον Ιώσηπο. Ο Δρανδάκης φτιάχνει λήμμα _Αμένωθις_, που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πώς μετέγραφαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες τα ονόματα των Αιγυπτίων, αλλά και οι νεότεροι Έλληνες έχουμε τα τερτίπια μας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πώς μετέγραφαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες τα ονόματα των Αιγυπτίων, αλλά και οι νεότεροι Έλληνες έχουμε τα τερτίπια μας...


Μια καλή αρχή είναι εδώ: Μανέθων (ή Μανέθως ή, ή...):
Περισσότερα, στη γουίκη:

*Name*
The original Egyptian version of Manetho's name is now lost to us, but it is speculated to have meant "Gift of Thoth", "Beloved of Thoth", "Truth of Thoth", "Beloved of Neith", or "Lover of Neith". Less accepted proposals are Myinyu-heter ("Horseherd" or "Groom") and Ma'ani-Djehuti ("I have seen Thoth"). In Greek, the earliest fragments (the Carthage inscription and Flavius Josephus) write his name as Μανεθων Manethōn, so the rendering of his name here is given as Manetho (the same way that Platōn is rendered "Plato"). Other renderings in Greek include Manethōs, Manethō, Manethos, Manēthōs, Manēthōn, and even Manethōth. In Latin we find Manethon, Manethos, Manethonus, and Manetos.

*Life and work
*Although no sources for the dates of his life and death remain, his work is usually associated with the reigns of Ptolemy I Soter (323-283 BC) and Ptolemy II Philadelphus (285-246 BC). If the mention of Manetho in the Hibeh Papyri, dated to 241/40 BC, is in fact Manetho the author of Aegyptiaca, then he may well have been working during the reign of Ptolemy III Euergetes (246-222 BC) as well. Although he was Egyptian and his topics dealt with Egyptian matters, he wrote solely in Greek. Other works he wrote include Against Herodotus, The Sacred Book, On Antiquity and Religion, On Festivals, On the Preparation of Kyphi, and the Digest of Physics. The astrological treatise Book of Sothis has also been attributed to Manetho. In Aegyptiaca, he coined the term "dynasty" (Greek: dynasteia, abstractly meaning "governmental power") to represent groups of rulers with a common origin. [...]​


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 18, 2011)

Θεωρώ ότι η πρακτική στρατηγική στα ξένα ονόματα είναι η παραδοσιακή γραφή (εκδημοτικισμένη στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις) για όσα χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα (π.χ. Μωυσής-έως-ή ή Όσιρης-η / Όσιρις-ιδος) και, αντιθέτως, η απλογράφηση για τα ξένα ονόματα που είναι άγνωστα στο ευρύ κοινό και απαντούν σπανιότατα. Π.χ. το αν κάποιο ξένο όνομα εξελληνίστηκε από τον επινοητικό ονοματοπλάστη Ιώσηπο (Ιωσήφ) δεν μπορεί να δεσμεύει τον κόσμο δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια μετά αν οι εξελληνισμοί του δεν έτυχαν ευρείας αποδοχής και είναι άγνωστες σήμερα στο ευρύ κοινό. Ούτε και είναι πρακτικό να εντάξουμε ένα άγνωστο ξένο όνομα σε ένα κλιτικό σύστημα απλώς και μόνο επειδή η κατάληξή του θυμίζει την οριστική κάποιου κλιτικού συστήματος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω να μην έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι υποστήριζα να διασώσουμε δυσπρόφερτους τύπους. Δεν θα ήταν του χαρακτήρα μου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2011)

Από τη Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια, αντιγράφω επιγραμματικά:

*Αμενχοτέπ* ή *Αμένωφις* ή *Αμένωθις*. Όνομα φαραώ τής ΙΗ' δυναστείας.

*Αμενχοτέπ Α'*. Υιός τού Αμώσιος ή Αχμώσιος (Άχμες), δεύτερος φαραώ τής δυναστείας, βασιλεύσας από του 1557 μέχρι του 1540 π.Χ. [...]
*Αμενχοτέπ Β'* (άλλως *Μισφραγμούθωσις*). Υιός τού Τουθμώσιος Γ', βασιλεύσας το 1447 - 1420 π.Χ. [...]
*Αμενχοτέπ Γ'*. Υιός τού Τουθμώσιος Δ', βασιλεύσας το 1411 - 1375 π.Χ. [...] Το 1905 ανεκαλύφθη ο μέγας τάφος τής συζύγου του *Τιύ*.
*Αμενχοτέπ Δ'*, του οποίου το όνομα ήτο *Ιχνάτον* ή *Αχενάτεν* ή *Αχενάτον* ή *Αχνάτον*. Εγεννήθη περί το 1383 και απέθανε το 1353 π.Χ., βασιλεύσας κατά τα έτη 1370 - 1353 π.Χ. Υιός τού Αμενχοτέπ Γ', ενυμφεύθη την ωραίαν Νεφερτίτι. Τούτου γαμβρός και διάδοχος υπήρξεν ο περίφημος Τουταγχαμών [...].


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2011)

Ας έρθουμε και σε έργα πιο κοντά χρονικά σ' εμάς. Στο Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Oxford λημματογραφείται επίσης το γενικό όνομα (παρατηρήστε τις ορθογραφικές διορθώσεις, σε σχέση με τη ΜΕΑ ανωτέρω):

*Αμενχοτέπ* ή *Αμένοφις*. Όνομα φαραώ τής Αιγύπτου.

_Ο Α'_, της 21ης δυναστείας. Θεωρείται απόγονος του Ραμσή, χωρίς ωστόσο να επιβεβαιώνεται ιστορικά.
_Ο Δ'_ ή *Ακενατόν*, της 18ης δυναστείας. Βασίλευσε μαζί με τη σύζυγό του Νεφερτίτη και δημιούργησαν μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία λατρείας τού Άμμωνα, που ωστόσο μετά το θάνατό του έπαψε να υφίσταται.
Και οι αναπόφευκτες ερωτήσεις: Απαιτείται να πούμε ότι ήταν φαραώ «τής Αιγύπτου»; Και, τελικά, ο Ακενατόν τον Άμμωνα εγκαθίδρυσε ή τον Άτον; Ειδικά για το δεύτερο ερώτημα, φαίνεται ότι οι συντάκτες τού εν λόγω λεξικού έκαναν μέγα λάθος.

Από την άλλη τώρα, στη National Geographic Α-Ω Μεγάλη Μαθητική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια λημματογραφείται ο _Ακενατόν_ (και κανονικοποιείται το όνομα με τη μορφή _Αμένοφης_):
*Ακενατόν* [_Akhenaten_] Ο Ακενατόν ήταν φαραώ τής Αιγύπτου γνωστός και ως Αμένοφης Δ. Ήταν ο δεύτερος γιος του Αμένοφη Γ' με ασθενική κράση και παράξενο παρουσιαστικό. Είναι γνωστός ως ο μεταρρυθμιστής φαραώ, καθώς, όταν ανέλαβε την εξουσία μετά τον πρόωρο θάνατο του αδελφού του, προσπάθησε να εκτοπίσει τη μέχρι τότε ισχυρή λατρεία του Άμμωνα, προβάλλοντας τη λατρεία του θεού Ατόν.​Τέλος στο Μείζον έχουμε:
*Αμένοφις* (*Αμενόφεως* κ. *Αμένοφης*, *Αμένοφη*): εξελληνισμένο αιγυπτιακό όνομα τεσσάρων φαραώ τής 18ης δυναστείας.
*Ακενατών* (ή *Αμενχοτέπ* ή *Αμένοφις*): βασιλιάς τής Αιγύπτου (1379 - 1362 π.Χ.), εισηγητής τού μονοθεϊσμού.​


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2011)

Έκανα δύο διορθώσεις στον τίτλο. Έβαλα πεζό αρχικό στον φαραώ και έκανα _Αμένοφη_ τον _Αμένοφι_ [ευχ για την τεκμηρίωση]. (Τώρα: *Τελικά πώς τον λένε τον φαραώ; Απ: Ακενατόν, Αμενχοτέπ και Αμένοφη*) Ωστόσο, αν δεν έχετε αντίρρηση, θα προτιμούσα να είχαμε τώρα ένα αγγλοελληνικό νήμα:

*Akhenaten, Amenhotep, Amenophis = Ακενατόν, Αμενχοτέπ, Αμένοφης*


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 19, 2011)

> Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω να μην έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι υποστήριζα να διασώσουμε δυσπρόφερτους τύπους. Δεν θα ήταν του χαρακτήρα μου.



Είμαι εκατό τοις εκατό σίγουρος για αυτό. :)

Παρ' όλα αυτά, θα είχε πολλή πλάκα μια μέρα να γραφτεί μια λίστα με τα ελληνοποιημένα ονόματα του Ιώσηπου. 

Π.χ. 

ο Αδάμ γίνεται Άδαμος
ο Άβελ γίνεται Άβελος
ο Ισμαήλ γίνεται Ισμαήλος
ο Άβραμ γίνεται Άβραμος
ο Ισαάκ γίνεται Ίσακος
ο Νώε γίνεται Νώχος



> Οἱ δὲ Νώχου παῖδες τρεῖς ὄντες Σημᾶς καὶ Ἰαφθᾶς καὶ Χαμᾶς



Βρήκαμε και τις ρίζες της Χαμάς!


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 19, 2011)

Και να μην ξεχάσω…

Ο Δαβίδ ήταν Πόντιος, γιατί λεγόταν Δαβίδης…


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2011)

Να θυμηθούμε ότι από τον Ιώσηπο μάθαμε και ότι Σαλώμη λεγόταν η κόρη της Ηρωδιάδας, εκείνη με το χορό των εφτά πέπλων, αν και δεν πρέπει να είναι δικός του ο εξελληνισμός (שלומית = ειρήνη). Έχουμε και τη Σαλώμη από τις Μυροφόρες στα ευαγγέλια.


----------

